# .Cyclone exhausting chips



## akuntz (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a 2HP cyclone collector that is exhausted outside. I have had this setup for years and just this winter it has started to exhaust a large amount of chips. I have it exhausting into a small lean to that has an up and over vent. Any ideas why this just started happening
thanks


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

The obvious question: Is your collection barrel full? 
Not so obvious question: Is your cyclone barrel clogged?
Can you think of anything that you have changed in your shop? Did you add a new jointer or surface planer?
Eric


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

If you're using some kind of "Thien" separator, check the baffle plates. Nothing lasts forever, and if you're moving enough wood through there, perhaps you've worn some holes in the plates.


----------



## akuntz (Sep 6, 2019)

It was the lean to. Pulled 3 45 gallon drums out of it. Last time i emptied the collection bin it was quite full and it must have just blew everything out the exhaust


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

akuntz said:


> It was the lean to. Pulled 3 45 gallon drums out of it. Last time i emptied the collection bin it was quite full and it must have just blew everything out the exhaust


Glad you figured it out. Jointing and planing have a tendency to fill up collection bins quickly....just speaking from my experience.
Eric


----------

